# Cartridge Adaptor



## Angelo49 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,
  Can anyone tell me if you can use a refill cartridge adaptor
in the  Designer Fountain Pen (PKMONT FPT that uses the step drill set)
from Wood n whimsies?
Thanks,
Angelo


----------



## monophoto (Feb 27, 2011)

The PKMONT-FPT is a Penn State kit that is resold by Wood'n Whimsies.  Here's a link to the Penn State instructions:  http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKMONT-RPT_ins.pdf.

I've not made that particular pen, but it is my impression that all Penn State fountain pens use the 'short universal' (aka, short "international standard") cartridge, and that you can substitute converters for any of them.  In fact, Penn State sells two kinds of converters - less expensive, and more expensive.

In the broader world of Fountain Pens, universal cartridges (and converters) are used by most manufacturers excepts for a few specific instances in which a pen manufacturer has chosen to require a proprietary cartridge.  The list of these manufacturers includes:   Parker, Lamy, Sheaffer, Cross, Sailor, Platinum, Platignum, Namiki and Mont Blanc (and possibly a few others).   So unless the pen kit specifies that it uses cartridges from one of these manufacturers, its probably safe to assume that it uses the so-called 'international'.

There are also a few manufacturers who don't use interchangeable cartridges - for example, Hero uses a modern-day version of the old Parker "Aeromatic" filler mechanism, and Tatung uses a non-interchangeable pump mechanism.  I've never seen any mention of filling mechanisms other than cartridge/converter for fountain pen kits.


----------



## Angelo49 (Feb 27, 2011)

monophoto,
  I have made many of these pens and sold them with
the supplied cartridge.
A customer inquired about using the converter, which I have no
experience with.
Thanks for your reply,
Angelo


----------

